# for people that strictly do kenpo !



## suicide (Sep 15, 2009)

have you ever reached a point , where your like i need something more and thought of adding a new art new knowledge to what you already know %-}


----------



## mwd0818 (Sep 15, 2009)

I've had to train in other arts over the years because of a lack of qualified kenpo/kempo schools as I moved around the country.

The nice thing - train for 2 years in Jiu-Jitsu, and now 20 years of Kenpo needs to be re-analyzed with a Jiu-Jitsu mindset.  I just invested 2 years to learn something new, and now have 40 years of material to work on.

So . . . I've got more than enough to work on for a while consider I did that with Judo, Jiu-Jitsu, Hapkido, Tae Kwon Do, Kung Fu, etc. . .


----------



## still learning (Sep 15, 2009)

suicide said:


> have you ever reached a point , where your like i need something more and thought of adding a new art new knowledge to what you already know %-}


 
Hello, Study the past MA history...most arts have change because of studying other arts...

ONE art may not have it all ...and it is good to learn of other styles...Kempo and Judo for instance...training varies...yet can compement each other...

MA...you see this alot...Most of the fighters have many different arts in there training...

at the same time...better sometimes to be a master of One then a jack of all trades...(study this further) ....yet one can learn more than one art and be very effective fighters....

Aloha,   fisherman ...likes to catch more than one kind of fish?  ....challenges can come from anywhere...


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Sep 15, 2009)

suicide said:


> have you ever reached a point , where your like i need something more and thought of adding a new art new knowledge to what you already know %-}


 
i work out with a shorin ryu karate guy, and once in a while, a thai boxing guy, (Besides the students at my dodjo)

By working with those 2, i feel i have added "More" to my weapons arsenal, but i still remain "Kempoka"  at heart.

I believe jujitsu/bjj can add more skills to anyone's skill level.


----------



## artFling (Sep 15, 2009)

You might enjoy training in some kajukenbo.  Your Kenpo is already strongly represented in kaju, plus you will be adding judo, jui jitsu, kung fu and karate into your kenpo.  If you already move like a kenpoist, I think you may find that you might be able to progress quickly in kaju.


----------



## Manny (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm a TKD black belt and I'am learning kenpo since last july, why? for two main reasons: 1.-I wanted to upgrade my SD techs, so I tought Kenpo will be a nice thing to learn in this respect and 2) TKD focuses mostly in kicks and kenpo focused most in hand techs so I think it could be a nice balance.

Manny


----------



## Milt G. (Sep 17, 2009)

suicide said:


> have you ever reached a point , where your like i need something more and thought of adding a new art new knowledge to what you already know %-}


 
Hello,

Yes, I have...
But generally, it happens most frequently in the middle black belt levels.  Perhaps 3rd to 5th degree.

At this point a practitioner has come to the stage where spontanuous movement training and letting go of the specific techniques is encouraged.  Where what you have, really begins to become yours.

Many practitioners go to Escrima, Arnis or stick training.  Maybe the Indonesian arts.  Or other disciplines they have an interest in, or have access to.  In many cases the study of another art, once at an advanced stage of Kenpo, is very beneficial to "their" Kenpo.

Thank you,
Milt G.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 17, 2009)

Milt G. said:


> Many practitioners go to Escrima, Arnis or stick training. Maybe the Indonesian arts. Or other disciplines they have an interest in, or have access to. In many cases the study of another art, once at an advanced stage of Kenpo, is very beneficial to "their" Kenpo.


 
I resemble that remark...


----------



## Milt G. (Sep 18, 2009)

Blindside said:


> I resemble that remark...


 
Hi, Lamont...

Yes you do!
You and your group have taken your Kenpo to the next level, with your study of Pekiti...  
In a fine fashion, I might add.

I was in Wyoming over the labor day holiday.  Had a really good time there!

Keep up the great work!
Milt G.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Sep 21, 2009)

Milt G. said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes, I have...
> But generally, it happens most frequently in the middle black belt levels. Perhaps 3rd to 5th degree.
> ...


 


arnis will definently boost your hand to eye coordination, and give you more techniques/footwork!


----------



## Xinglu (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't think I meet the pre-reqs since I am not solely a kenpoka.  However, I do consider Kenpo to be my base so I will answer as to why I have blended what I have.

I went to the neijia arts because I was impressed by the power (fajing) they were able to derive with very sort movements (short power).  It was so explosive and the economy of movement was so great that I felt it was a perfect compliment to Kenpo.  Particularly xingyiquan.  The explosive power it has added to my hand techniques is exponential and the training techniques have all around made me IMHO a much better kenpoka then before I studied xingyi.  

I have recently decided to enroll in a BJJ class to work on my ground work.  the Neijia arts gave me a lot of throws and qinna, but I would like to be competent if the worst should happen and I am taken to the ground.  It would be wonderful if all fights went perfectly, but sometimes you slip, sometimes the ground gives out if you are on uneven ground, sometimes they are wrestlers who want to go to the ground and are tough enough to take the punishment you dish to get you to the ground, and sometimes they are just that good to get in and get you down (or blindside you).  I do feel that kenpo and xingyi has prepared me well enough to hurt they guy good enough to get back up, but it would also be nice to finish him off down there if it is an option, furthermore, against a groundwork trained opponent I know I'd benefit from the experience BJJ would offer me.

While I didn't train in Tang Soo Do to benefit my Kenpo, it has.  My kicks are faster, stronger, and far more fluid because of it.  

I personally feel that to study another art, helps you to understand your base art better, but only if you can objectively look at your base art and the other(s) studied and see the strengths and weaknesses.

I have a lifetime of refinement ahead of me, but I feel that with the knowledge I have accumulated and still have left to accumulate there will be no ceiling to where my kenpo can go!


----------



## dianhsuhe (Sep 22, 2009)

Xinglu said:


> While I didn't train in Tang Soo Do to benefit my Kenpo, it has. My kicks are faster, stronger, and far more fluid because of it.
> 
> I personally feel that to study another art, helps you to understand your base art better, but only if you can objectively look at your base art and the other(s) studied and see the strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> I have a lifetime of refinement ahead of me, but I feel that with the knowledge I have accumulated and still have left to accumulate there will be no ceiling to where my kenpo can go!


 
Daniel-San,

Tang-Soo-Do's kicks are VERY different from the kicks you were taught in Kara-Ho so I am surprised you are feeling a benefit.

Respectively,  Do you know what would REALLY help you to understand your base art?  Training at least to the Shodan level in that art.  It would be hard to determine, in my opinion, the "strengths and weaknesses" of an art if you leave prior to Black-Belt, especially when that art has three distinct levels, two of which are higher in the dan ranks than Shodan.

You seem humble and I like the variety of arts you have/are undertaking so I would imagine you will go far.

Best,
Jamey


----------



## Xinglu (Sep 23, 2009)

dianhsuhe said:


> Daniel-San,
> 
> Tang-Soo-Do's kicks are VERY different from the kicks you were taught in Kara-Ho so I am surprised you are feeling a benefit.
> 
> ...



You're right, they are very different. I vastly prefer the side kick as taught by Kara-Ho, however My back kick was terrible, nay, insulting to the honor of all things Kara-Ho until I started TSD, now it is just slightly less offensive to look at .  What TSD helped me do is refine the transitions within my kicks.  That was a huge benefit to my kicking.  It also helped me see the strengths Kempo and allowed me to appreciate them a lot more!

You're also right about training to/through and beyond Shodan in Kara-Ho, unfortunately I can no longer pay what I was (because I left) and the new prices are out of my price range.   I'm sure that I will find a way eventually but until then I simply cannot afford the tuition.

With that said, I have a Shodan in American Kenpo.  Though ,TBH, I feel now that I was promoted to early and for the wrong reasons. I left that studio because I felt like I was being promoted not based on my skill in AK, but because of sparing and they didn't want their BB being cased around by a non BB, I just got that impression.  Because of that I unfortunately do not hold a lot of pride in that ranking.  Truth be told I have more pride in my green belt from Kara-Ho than that BB, I earned that green belt with blood, sweat, and tears.  I just wish I kept up on the material over the years, but you know how we get when we are young and decide to walk away from things when we shouldn't have.  Though, it has been an extremely valuable lesson for me in not taking what you have for granted.

So when I talk about strengths an weaknesses in Kempo it is not a direct reflection of Kara-Ho Since I am only a yonkyu.  It is a reflection of the kempo I know and can apply against resisting opponents, which is of course incomplete.  Even if I was a kyuudan, my knowledge would be incomplete, but as you said, I'd have a greater ability and authority to speak about "weaknesses."  

So I will clarify - I have cross trained to adress my weaknesses in my Kempo.


----------



## dianhsuhe (Sep 23, 2009)

I have to admit, I sure enjoy your posts, your perspective, honesty, and humility.

It seems you would be an asset to the Kara-Ho system.  Shihan Kaimi is looking at opening a space in the La Mesa area, is that near you at all?  I will most likely be teaching there to help out and I would love to work with you.  Knowledge should not be hindered based on $, instead it should be passed along to those who train in earnest.

I would never charge someone who wanted to learn and would be an asset to the system (you).

Please consider my offer although I am not sure when the facility will open- It sounds like you could teach me quite a thing or two as well!

Sincerily,
Jamey


----------



## dianhsuhe (Sep 23, 2009)

As an aside-  I have a HUGE respect for green belts in our system.  That is where I feel many students make GREAT gains...

You train for many years in Kara-Ho to reach Green and we respect that quite a bit.

In fact,  I have a standing offer to our local students that if they make it to green belt I will pay their promotion fees.  

Jamey


----------



## Xinglu (Sep 24, 2009)

I have attempted to reply to you several times now, and words are failing me.  You honor me with your words and I feel rather unworthy of any of it.   I will write you a PM in the morning when I am more collected, I don't want to disrespect Suicide by hijacking his thread.

Full Bow :asian:


----------



## Xinglu (Sep 26, 2009)

Jamey, FYI I am attempting to respond to your PM, however it won't accept it because your inbox is full.


----------



## dianhsuhe (Sep 26, 2009)

Roger that, sorry.  I have remedied the situation...


----------



## Hudson69 (Oct 8, 2009)

I got my real start in EPAK and still consider it my core art.  One system I have also studied that compliments Kenpo (for me) has been ninjutsu/budo taijutsu.  The side skills alone, added with the street fighting forwardness of Kenpo along with the additional weapons really seems to work for me.....

Of course I have put all of that by the way side and now instruct Police Defensive Tactics and General civillian self defense courses; the Kenpo is the big help here however, cutting 4 and 5 (or more) movement techniques down to 1-3 makes it easily taught to LEO and civillian alike and they dont even know they are learning karate.....


----------

